
Getting started with IRC (Yes, in 2016) - sysadminkyle
https://opensource.com/life/16/6/irc
======
znpy
I see systems come and go, but IRC is still there, fast and light on large
scale.

Colorful alternatives works too but at a very high price: You need heavy,
often proprietary software and do not handle large group communication so
well.

